# Wellnes programs



## kimt (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone work in a clinic that has wellness programs/components ~ and you bill them to insurance ~ AND get them paid for? 

Examples would include: childhood & adult obesity wellness program with education, exercise and management services provided by physician, dietician and physical trainer.

What kind of codes are you using? What would be a good resource?

Thank you


----------

